# Should Puppy Go To Traning Class When Teething ???



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

Summit just started teething .. lost one of his front teeth this week.

I have read they get more hyper and distracted during this.

He is due to start a two month training class next week.

Should I put this off until he is done teething so he is more settled?

Trainer said not to worry about it but wonder if there are any folks with different view or experiance.

Thanks!


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

How cute! I would keep the training up. You're going to have many, many phases and whether it's teething, hormones, prey drive, etc, your puppy is not going to have many moments of focus for a long time. You'll have glimpses of maturity and even more moments of immaturity. It's during these times that it's best to stay consistent and take things in stride even if you feel like all's lost. There's never a perfect time, but that can be considered a good thing, too- if you keep working through these distracting periods, you're teaching your dog to be able to perform (or behave) during the many many moments of distraction that will occur when you least expect them. Good luck!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, as long as the class is open to puppies his age, go for it. Puppy socialization (and some training) through classes should begin as early as possible.


----------



## AfroViz (Jun 26, 2011)

I'd definitely take him to training. I've never found teething to be a particularly dramatic time in my dogs lives. I give them frozen Kongs and carrots if I see any blood but other than that it's just a regular day. With enough chews it'll be over before you know it. 

In the very worst case scenario it'll be just like *laurita* says:



> if you keep working through these distracting periods, you're teaching your dog to be able to perform (or behave) during the many many moments of distraction that will occur when you least expect them.


Nothing to lose.


----------

